# RIP Autocruise coachbuilts?



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Anyone else seen the press release from Swift? Looks like moving forward, the Autocruise brand will only be used for panel van conversions. "Some" of the Autocruise coachbuilt layouts will be relaunched as Bessacar/Bolero.

See here.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I suppose it makes sense.

_Favourite Autocruise layouts and features have been incorporated into the expanded Bolero and E500 ranges _

So it looks like they'll try to keep the layouts of some of the vans. And:

_The Autocruise van conversion range starts 2012 with 5 models and a new family model is planned for launch in February 2012 at the new Excel Show in London._

A family van conversion? Interesting.

Thanks for the link.

Gerald


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

And there's me just gone and bought a 2011 Autocruise Starfire.
Pick it up on Tuesday next.
We looked at the van conversions but decided the space inside was a little restricted.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, sounds like it  More room for the smaller converters to sneak in (Like Bentley - maybe they'll do similar layouts to the Autocruise models that Swift discontinue :roll: ) 

As with the recent discussion on ever heavier vans, and the apparent drop in coachbuilt sales, doesn't it point to a demand for more lightweight conversions - have they all got too fancy?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

bognormike said:


> doesn't it point to a demand for more lightweight conversions - have they all got too fancy?


Looks like it, Mike. They're all trying to compete on specifications, so they all need to add the bits and pieces that they think will make people buy theirs over another make. Swift talk about "detailed lighting improvements" and over-locker lights and stuff like that.

I can't get excited over "Exciting new developments for 2012" - I've seen so many "NEW MODEL" stickers on vans looking deceptively like an OLD MODEL. After all, there can only be so many layouts, can't there? What exactly makes a "NEW MODEL"? A different number on the side?

Gerald


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

.....and fancy graphics


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Shame*

Shame, like when they stopped building on Mercedes Sprinters.

Only a few of the NCV3's around.

TM


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

bognormike said:


> As with the recent discussion on ever heavier vans, and the apparent drop in coachbuilt sales, doesn't it point to a demand for more lightweight conversions - have they all got too fancy?


Perhaps...

...but I take your "Swiftgroup dropping some expensive Autocruise layouts" and raise it with "Elddis dropped budget Compass branding and launched expensive/heavy Aspire range".

All jockeying for position really.

I do think it's a shame, though...when I got our Autotrail (2nd hand) I looked at new Bessies and some aspects of the build quality were shocking - design/plastics quality rather than how well put together. The Autocruise Driving range were/are pretty unique and for my tuppeneth a step up in quality.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Sounds like a good sensible business decision there; no expensive duplication across marques causing unnecessary internal competition and a move to decrease the fixed costs per build by range rationalisation. Sadly, it is the only way to keep the businesses really viable. I still don't really "get" the badge engineering between Swift and Bessacarr though, but it is cheap to do.


----------



## chrisda (Oct 2, 2008)

it's a shame because the autocruise were a really good range of coachbuilt motorhomes that's why we have one!!no need to worry if you liked them as the same guy's who started the autocruise range are now doing the bentleys, but what a difference, we thought ours was well made but you ought to see the bentley range they live up to their name BENTLEY ,we fell in love with the donnington a 2berth, the layout we like with two long single beds,the only thing is we will have to win the lottery before we can afford one lol ,chrissy


----------

